# Red Heart has a new free pattern



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Crescent shape shawl made with ruffled yarn combo. Looks very interesting...

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crescent-shawl


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it and love the colors they chose


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad to see some more uses for those ruffly yarns.


----------



## knittingflowers (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks very much! I had a couple balls of the ruffles and tried a scarf, but didn't like making it, so stopped. But I think this is what my yarn is meant for! I'll just have to buy the 2 med. balls to match it...so it's on the list...now I am working on a baby sweater (class) and I have yarn to make a sweater for my grandson. So maybe inbetween sweaters as a "break" haha


----------



## knittingflowers (Apr 18, 2013)

love your kitty! He looks like one we had for about 17 years, "Mr. Kitty" He was the sweetest cat.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This would be a very pretty party shawl, thank you for the link!!


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

I made the ruffle skirt and then made a simple shrug with the leftover ruffle yarn...turned out pretty cute...it was made for a size 2-3T...


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

its good for sales when they come up with new ideas


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Any one for the CHA CHA CHA or the Maranga !!!! Very pretty the colors they used. Red and black would be great to.


----------

